# Halogens to LED’s



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a couple rear work lights on the one planting tractor that has two 50 watt halogens in it, these are the replaceable bulbs with the single hot wire on em. Glass is getting cloudy and they've overheated for some reason and the insulation is shot on the wires. Any rule of thumb for how many a watt LED flood light I need to replace a 100 watt halogen thats either as bright or brighter?


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Most LEDs' have 8 or so 3 watt bulbs in them. Lumens is what your looking for, something in the 1800 lumens range. I have seven 1800 lumens LED lights on my tractor, 4 front 3 rear and look like the sun going across the pasture. The brilliant white light makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So if I can find a lumen rating on those 50 watt bulbs then double it I'm golden?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Marty, go to larsenlights.com. Just replaced to 50 watt halogens with two of his 4x6 that are 3000 lumens. Goes from a nice yellow light to bright white like daytime. Also put the 22" curved combo spot flood light bar on top of the cab of the NH 8670. All I can say is WOW! Makes the grill headlights look like two matches burning in the dark.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I was looking at the curved lightbars for the articulated on the corn planter except I'd mount it under the nose of the tractor, Dad hates glare off the hood.

I was thinking of calling Larsens tomorrow, the ones I'm replacing actually has two 50 watt halogens in each assembly, kinda like the ones both our combines use.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

We just put four of the 9 element LED's on the 4890 when we were rained out a few days ago. Got them at NAPA for $40 each, can't beat the price. Like a night and day difference. BIL was disking the other night as the showers were moving in and couldn't see anything with the stupid halogens the tractor came with, so he sprung for the LED's. Unbelievable how much brighter they are. I ran the disk and basket til 12:30 last night finishing up a field and they lit everything up like a stadium!

Nephew put some on his 4850 Deere last fall for harvest (running cart) and it made a world of difference. He mounted two of the NAPA LED headlights (same ones we mounted on the 4890) on a piece of angle iron bolted on top of the weights and plugged into the front light harness, and put a pair on top of the cab facing forward, and pair on top of the cab facing rearward.

Lights things up like a stadium! I think I'm gonna get some and put them on my 5610's when I get home. They are SO much brighter and better quality light than the stupid halogens. Halogen light is always yellowish and dim, LED light is bright white like daylight, and a LOT brighter!

Later! OL J R


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Look on amazon for multipacks of led lights. Can get them pretty cheap. And they work at least a year...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Found a few conversion tables on line, for roughly every four watts of halogen light you need 1 watt of LED to replace it. For example chart says for 100 watt halogens 20-25 watts of LED should replace it.

I found some 15 LED flood lights at Larsens for $57 each, Fathers Day is coming up as well so have had the 22" curved combo lightbar coming for his White 4-210 thats on the planter. Gonna mount the 22" lightbar at the top of the grill so he won't have glare off the hood to contend with. The other 4-210 already has decent enough lights on it for now to run the coulter cart.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Needed a bit more light tonight. Was waiting for inoculent to dry on seed and added a 16 led to rear. Can you pick it out? Lol


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Farmineer95 said:


> Needed a bit more light tonight. Was waiting for inoculent to dry on seed and added a 16 led to rear. Can you pick it out? Lol


Nope, I can't see (and neither can the deer). :lol:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Got the work lights on the back of the tractor, allI can say is WOW, almost better than daylight, I'll be replacing all the rest before long.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Told ya... they're impressive! I plan on getting some myself.

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Only problem I see with my new rear LED work lights are they're gonna cost me more money to replace all the rest on the tractors as they make the front halogens seems really pathetic.


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

Put them on my swather and made a huge difference


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Bigger 'aint always better.

LED's come with different LED elements.

The simplest are comprised of 3 watt elements, then along came 5 watt elements, then 10 watt and then 10 watt with focus lenses.

Having converted to 27 watt lights (9 x 3 watt elements in each) I put 4 forward facing and 4 rear facing. All with spread beam elements. I thought I had seen the light. 

Then the next year, I mounted a 120 watt light bar on the roof of the tractor (comprised of 24 x 5 watt elements) with 8 spread beam and 16 spot beam. Fantastic wide lighting and with the front end loader picking up bundles at night almost no shadows to contend with.

Then two weeks ago I replaced the 120 watt bar with another at 120 watts but comprised 0f 12 x 10 watt elements, 4 spread beam and 8 lens focussed spot beams.

Big Mistake. the focused beam is too narrow. IIcould probably park the tractor and go up the road and read the newspaper in the beam 1/2 a mile away. The light bar gets changed for the old 5 watt element tomorrow. The present one with its focussed beam means that there is not enough spread of light up close for loader work.

Another tip is do not just look at the lumens, look also at the light temperature which is expressed in K or degrees Kelvin which is the scientific temperature measurement. Zero degrees K is equivalent to approx minus 459 degrees F or minus 273 degrees C i.e. absolute zero. The light temperature tells you how white the light will be. The higher the K reading the whiter and brighter the light.

The halogen lights may be about 2500 K and automotive LED's typically start at about 3,000 K and many at 6500K for high intensity LEDS.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I just bought a whole bunch of bulbs for my 4440s and 4020s and I am impressed with Larsen Lighting


----------

